# Fehlersuche und Ausnahmebehandlung



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

Guten Abend, 
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Aufgabe richtig verstanden habe bzw. richtig gelöst habe.
Aufgabestellung) Formulieren Sie catch - Anweisungen für die Verarbeitung folgender Ausnahmen:

a) ein Argument wird in einem ungültigen Format übergeben,
b) ein Zugriff auf eine nicht vorhandene Klasse,
c) eine gescheiterte Umwandlung einer Zeichenkette in einen numerischen Wert,
d) Zugriff auf einen ungültigen Index in einem Array,
e) für sämtliche echte Ausnahmen, die auftreten  können.

Sie müssen dabei jeweils nur die Zeile mit der Catch Anweisungen angeben.

Meine Lösung:
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, kann ich try - Block weglassen ?

a) catch ( IllegalArgumentException e) { …… }
b) catch ( ClassCastException e) { …….. }
c) catch ( NumberFormatExcepton e) { ……. }
d) catch (ArrayIndexOutBoundsException e ) { …… }
e) catch ( Exceptions e) { …… }


----------



## Mart (26. Jan 2022)

die aufgabe ist zwar selten dämlich aber das sei dahin gestellt

auf jedenfall ist b) ClassNotFoundException

aber in tagen von "IDE" zeugs... wo dir einfach alles automatisch generiert wird muss man natürlich alle exceptions auswendig kennen... ich hoffe du kennst alle exceptions die auftreten können wenn du per reflection auf ne klasse schießt wo du weder konstruktor noch klasse kennst als beispiel sind nur diese

```
catch (ClassNotFoundException | InstantiationException | IllegalAccessException
        | IllegalArgumentException | InvocationTargetException | NoSuchMethodException
        | SecurityException e)
```

wehe du hast 1e vergessen!

zu d) was sind denn unechte Ausnahmen? ... hat sich da die jvm wieder mal ein späßle erlaubt und einfach mit exceptions rum geballert ?


----------



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

1e) steht doch: e) catch ( Exceptions e) { …… }


----------



## Mart (26. Jan 2022)

ah pardon es war e) nicht d)

aber was sollte eine "echte" exception sein ?


----------



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

d) Zugriff auf einen ungültigen Index in einem Array,


----------



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

????


----------



## Mart (26. Jan 2022)

thor_norsk hat gesagt.:


> ????





> e) für sämtliche echte Ausnahmen, die auftreten  können.


das meinte ich, nicht d)


----------



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

Wo kann ich die Vererbungshierarchie downloaden?


----------



## Mart (26. Jan 2022)

für was?

da stehen vllt alle drin hab kurz gegoogelt





						List of Java Exceptions | Programming.Guide
					

This page provides a complete list of all public exceptions and errors available in the Java API, grouped by package.




					programming.guide


----------



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

Danke!


----------



## Mart (26. Jan 2022)

das sind halt die "registrierten" ... du kannst ja deine eigenen bauen


----------



## thor_norsk (26. Jan 2022)

Ich weiss, kommt noch. Danke


----------

